# Is this the same as the surprise Jacket



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I found this site and can't decide whether this is the same as the surprise jacket.

Found some nice things on the site, don't know if its been put on here before.

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=4912&lang=us


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

It looks similar, but is knitted in two pieces, and I think the surprise jacket is knitted in one piece. It's a lovely jacket though!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, the surprise is knitted in one piece.... and the seams are along the length of the sleeve... but the body of this has the same style striping... Very cute.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The Baby Surprise Jacket also has extra stitches/material over the inevitable bulkiness of the diaper. Elizabeth Zimmermann thought of _everything_!


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Ive knitted the baby surprise jacket. As said before its knitted in two pieces, also does not seem to allow for extra bulk of diaper. The sleeves seem to be longer - something may be able to incorporate into baby surprise jacket if you wish. EZ's jacket pattern seems to be so much simpler.Only seaming on her jacket is the top of sleeves. Drops pattern does look cute or is it the model


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Neckline is also pick up and for neckline. A lot of differences.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Not the same. Just finished bsj yesterday.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi I don't seem to see where to open this pattern is it not free? Can someone help?


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

knitpick said:


> Hi I don't seem to see where to open this pattern is it not free? Can someone help?


Once you're on the page of the cardigan, you can read the garment size, needle size, yarn etc on the right side of the picture. (this is just to ensure you're on the right spot)

Then, just scroll down and keep going until you get to the pattern...

Fooled me too (almost)


----------



## kintyre (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello

I have knitted this one and the Baby Surprise Jacket. The BSJ is knitted all in the one and the Garnstudio one is knitted from the wrist up to the centre back and repeat for the other side and graft down the back seam. I like them both. I meant to add the Drops design one is free


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitpick said:


> Hi I don't seem to see where to open this pattern is it not free? Can someone help?


There is not any pdf to be had from Drops Design. 
The link http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=4912&lang=us has a button that says Print Pattern. Even if you don't have a printer, you can save it from that pop-up window or copy-and-paste from there into a word-processing program.


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

Vole61 said:


> I found this site and can't decide whether this is the same as the surprise jacket.
> 
> Found some nice things on the site, don't know if its been put on here before.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=4912&lang=us


I like this better than the BSJ. Sleeves on the BSj always look kind of funky.


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

Vole61 said:


> I found this site and can't decide whether this is the same as the surprise jacket.
> 
> Found some nice things on the site, don't know if its been put on here before.
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=4912&lang=us


I like this better than the BSJ. Sleeves on the BSj always look kind of funky to me.


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

I have knitted this jacket and it was an easy knit and came up really nicely I thought. I've never made the BSJ though. I decided to knit it because I liked the look of it better than the BSJ.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Gillianmary said:


> I have knitted this jacket and it was an easy knit and came up really nicely I thought. I've never made the BSJ though. I decided to knit it because I liked the look of it better than the BSJ.


I like your colour choice. Looks great.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I did a different one that was also crochet but the stitches looked more like a granny square. My friend wanted to borrow the pattern but I just can't remember where I got it.


----------



## KiraK26 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

